# International Internships?



## halabeirouty (May 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am an international student from Jordan, currently completing my bachelor's degree in Malaysia. I am required to do an internship course once I graduate.

I would like to ask what is the process like of finding an internship in the Food and Nutrition field in Germany, and applying for it and the visa? Would it be difficult since I am not applying to it from my home country but from another country? I'd really love to get experience and Germany and maybe one day find a permanent job there. 

Also, would it be better on my resume if I take German classes before I even apply for internships?

Any advice and feedback would be appreciated


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

To find an internship, you should apply at suitable companies in your industry.
Once a company offers you a position, they will help applying for the visa. The visa will be temporary and not allow you to stay in Germany longer than the internship.
Please note that internships in Germany are not properly paid - you will only receive some pocket money. Be prepared to finance most expenses (daily living, accommodation, flight, etc.) from your own pocket.
Of course showing a serious interest in the country and having already started learning the language looks good on your resume.


----------



## halabeirouty (May 29, 2015)

Thank you for the helpful response  I will definitely search for companies starting soon. Hopefully it works out.

Another question: It's also possible to apply at universities, correct?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

halabeirouty said:


> Another question: It's also possible to apply at universities, correct?


Universities only occasionally have any internship positions to fill. You are better off applying at companies.


----------



## Elsaxpat (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi!
Do you know German companies in the field of tourism that are looking for interns?
Thanks!


----------



## ColinEvans39 (Jul 13, 2015)

If you don't offer something highly sough-after, it's very difficult to get an internship position in Germany. Depending on the job and company, German might be a prerequisite.

The company will help you to obtain a temporary working permit but again: Without sought-after skills, no company will put major efforts into it. Companies can recruit in any EU country without having all the visa troubles.

The best bet is to apply with subsidiaries of German companies in Jordan and use it as door opener. Maybe you will get the chance to being offered an internship in Germany in the headquarters.

If you apply for a University program, I assume that you have to pay a certain amount upfront or deposit it as guarantee for being able to cover your living costs. You are not allowed to work with a student visa.

I hope it helps a bit ...

Colins


----------

